# been flowerin for 60 days and cant get 1 bud whats up?



## tom-tom (Nov 14, 2007)

ok guys i started this mj plant from seed its a unknown strain i had it on 24/7 lights for first 2 months its been in 12/12 for over 60 days now and it just wont bud i dont no what to do it smells like bud very strong i think it might be a indica of some sort .Mabey i can clone it and hope the next one buds i just dont no what to do please help all ideas will be of great value. I think mabey this happened because i used mirical grow plant food i no u guys said not to use it,i guess this is what happens ,what do u think its nice and green:holysheep:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 14, 2007)

That is the most unique strain of MJ I've ever seen.  Are you being serious? Or did you grab the wrong pic?

If you pulled this seed out of a bag, you got a different seed than MJ bro.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 14, 2007)

Im not sure if that is even a mj plant.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 14, 2007)

i just need help getting  the plant to bud any ideas?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 14, 2007)

So "we" all know that this plant is not MJ........Or is it?  Have you found the key to the MJ plant that looks like a rubber plant?  LOL

You have to know the characteristics of the plant to get it to "bud".


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 14, 2007)

rubber plant? hey i got dirt in their ,,,lol


----------



## Gadhooka (Nov 14, 2007)

That's funny tomtom, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## lyfr (Nov 14, 2007)

made me look! good one  tomtom...and then he vanished


----------



## gmo (Nov 14, 2007)

Dude, I don't think thats weed.


----------



## sweetnug (Nov 14, 2007)

That will be a great harvest. LOL!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2007)

*Well that's not an MJ plant and MG soil rocks if ya know how to use it right. Every grow we have done to date has been done in MG soil.  *


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 15, 2007)

hi brother i was talkin about the time relese pellets sorry about that


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 15, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> ok guys i started this mj plant from seed its a unknown strain i had it on 24/7 lights for first 2 months its been in 12/12 for over 60 days now and it just wont bud i dont no what to do it smells like bud very strong i think it might be a indica of some sort .Mabey i can clone it and hope the next one buds i just dont no what to do please help all ideas will be of great value. I think mabey this happened because i used mirical grow plant food i no u guys said not to use it,i guess this is what happens ,what do u think its nice and green:holysheep:


 
Dude, i dont know if you are being serious or not. but
that is NOT a Marijuana plant.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2007)

*Just so you all know he is not serious and yes it's a joke.  *


			
				MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Dude, i dont know if you are being serious or not. but
> that is NOT a Marijuana plant.


----------



## gmo (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks God he isn't serious.  I thought he was last night when I was reading it.  I must've been a little high.


----------



## Weeddog (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks ready to harvest to me.   Better cut it now before its too late.


----------



## StonedCold (Nov 16, 2007)

So we have determined its a real plant at this time, correct?

:holysheep: :bong2:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 16, 2007)

tom-tom!!!... omg... where the hell did u get those seeds, man!... do tell!

do u know what u got there???

u gotta just dry up those leaves and crush it up and put it on those fire crackers.
man... u'll get so ripped for days. no st.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 20, 2007)

ok i been given it nutes now i hit it with a shot offlora grow some flora bloom and some floramicro and a shot of human growth hormon,it seems to like this iv also up the light in the 12 hours on ive noticed a little growth but i tell u its like pullin teeth  gettin buds off this thing i think with this shot of nutes ive gave it i think i might be goin the right way now its in its dark period now so i dont wanna disturd but will post u some picks tommorow


----------



## goddog (Dec 1, 2007)

smoke the leaves, u might still get a buzz...

or make pesto out of it...


----------



## akirahz (Dec 1, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> i just need help getting  the plant to bud any ideas?



some MJ wont flower @ 12/12 try reducing the light to 10hrs for a week or 2 and see if that sets it off, if it does, put it back to 12/12

i've never seen a marijuana plant like that though in the picture


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 1, 2007)

yea its some of that bomd digity


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok I got the same strain...glad to see someone else growing it too.   they look so normal I lined them all the way up and down my drive way...cops drive by all the time...never know...also called the city to put in more street lights to help my grow....cant wait for the harvest..by the way cant get mine to flower and bud either...been almost 3 yrs.......lmao.....TOKE IT


----------

